
Embed Node.js on any website - boucher
http://blog.tonicdev.com/2015/09/30/embedded-tonic.html
======
slake
So we brought JavaScript to the server from the browser and now we can embed
it back in the browser? Excellent!

~~~
kuschku
And with every step the performance gets even worse!

------
uberalex
Am I right in thinking that this is ipython / jupyter but for javascript?

